# Using scented gel-based air freshener around pets?



## tawatson15 (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought Glade scented gel air freshener but have not opened it yet. I have a pet cat that is 1 year and 7 months and likes to be both indoors and outdoors. Was wondering if gel-based air fresheners were safe to use around cats and pets in general? I live in the Philippines.

this: 









around this:










=

safe?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I have had no problems using air fresheners or candles around my cats, or any of my pets for that matter. As long as you make sure it's out of reach, I think it's fine. Cute kitty, by the way!


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Shouldn't be a problem at all. 
Love your cute Kitty!!!
:jump


----------



## tawatson15 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!

My fiance was telling me about possible hazardous effects so I was avoiding liquid/oil-based fresheners. My condo can smell like glade now  I'll put the freshener on our cabinet where the cat can't get it.

Thanks for the compliments. Yea, he's a cute cat. Very loyal. We trust that he can go out anytime he wants and he will always come back, which he always does. He'll find a spot in the condo to curl and lay down on or stretch his entire body and sleep.

This is him sitting on my lap while I was doing some work.


----------

